# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  "Various Artists" Irish Mandolin Compilation

## Aidan Crossey

OK folks ...

Over the course of this summer I plan to put together a compilation of Irish* tunes played on the mandolin by various artists. The aim is to present a snapshot of the current "state of play" as regards the favoured instrument of all on this discussion board and yet one of the "cinderella" intsruments as far as recorded Irish traditional music is recorded.

I have plans to approach directly the small handful of professional musicians who have brought out CDS recently (or not-so-recently in some cases) for permission to use one or two tracks. However I'd also like to showcase non-professionals who have material available which would sit comfortably alongside that by the big-hitters.

I don't envisage making a profit (though I'd like to break even) and so the "deal" will be that featured artists get a copy of the CD when it's finally available. Other than that, I don't believe I can make any other payments to artists. I'd rather get that out in the open at this stage, before there are any queries afterwards!

At this stage, I'm not sure how much material will arrive my way, so don't know whether the eventual collection will be a single-CD or double-CD issue.

I'll be judge, jury and executioner as regards the tracks that are included. I'm looking for material that captures a variety of traditional approaches to playing Irish music on the mandolin. I suppose my key criteria will be "tastefulness" (both of playing and tune selection) and "spirit" (nice and vague, eh?).

I'll have some technical information available next week on my website, Pay The Reckoning, and I'll post links here when I have this up and running.

In the meantime, please note that the eventual product will be professionally presented with liner notes and as much information as can comfortably be contained in the accompanying CD booklet. It will, therefore, retail at the going rate when it appears.

In the meantime, if anyone thinks this is a good idea, please use this thread to signal your support and, if you'd like to submit some music for inclusion, please either say here that you'd like to do so, or use the personal message feature to contact me off-board. (If you think it's a dumb idea, then feel free to tell me to wise up!)

More info to follow!

Thanks a bunch.

Aidan



* NB though I would intend the album to feature mainly Irish traditional music, I'd be quite happy to feature stuff from other, related traditions (Scottish, CB, etc.). Please ask if you're unsure whether to submit material.

----------


## tjg

Aidan,

I think this is a great idea. Good luck and I'll be looking forward to the outcome.

----------


## GBG

I hope you will consider Paul Kelly and Michael Kerry in your selection process.

----------


## glauber

And Dan Beimborn.

Is it going to have bouzoukis too?

----------


## POB

Best of luck with this venture, Aidan. I'll definitely buy a copy when it comes out!

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks for the replies, people.

All the players mentioned (along with several more!) are among those I have elected to write to individually to ask to participate in the project.

I have a feeling however that some people will be either reluctant to get involved or - for contractual reasons, etc. - unable to get involved.

As to whether the compilation will feature bouzoukis, mandolas, octave mandolas (octave mandolins, I believe they're known across the pond), etc., the answer is yes. However I'd like the compilation to concentrate as much as possible on the "wee yoke".

Thanks for the support so far. Hoping to get all the technical details for submitting tracks for possible inclusion available by tomorrow night.

----------


## OdnamNool

For anyone who is unfamiliar... well... it's just my (dumb) opinion... but... Aidan Crossey writes some very, very moving stuff...

Funny that you should appear here, all of a sudden... Cuzz just the other night, I was needing some poetry... I tried to go to your "site" but, alas... no luck... I'll try again now...

Best wishes with your project...

----------


## Aidan Crossey

That's very kind of you ... many thanks.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Aidan:

A worthy project. I'll certainly place an order for it.

----------


## csstanley

Count me in as another that will be waiting for the project to be done.

Most certainly will place an order for the disc.

----------


## bjc

Aidan...been playing some of your wonderful peices as well and look forward to hearing what you out together...your dedication is appreciated by those of us in the "wee yoke" world....Also, John McGann might make a wonderful guest...

----------


## bjc

"you out together" should have read you PUT together...my fingers fail me on the keyboard AND the fretboard...

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks one and all for your interest. I've had one or two personal emails from people who are interested in submitting material. Looks like this could become a much more interesting affair than I originally anticipated!

----------


## Aidan Crossey

OK ... further details posted as promised.

Please see http://www.paythereckoning.com/mandcomp.html

Cheers.

Aidan

----------


## withak

I think it's a dumb idea.








Just kidding. I'll buy one when it's finished.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

By the way, folks, two points which are worth noting. 

Firstly, it's OK to submit one track that you're particularly pleased with or, if you're undecided, several tracks from which I will choose which to include.

Also, it's OK to submit the track(s) in mp3 format. In which case you may email them to me at aidan@paythereckoning.com.

Thanks for all of the interest so far.

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Help!

Desperately need email addresses for Martin Murray and Padraig Carroll. #Anybody out there in email contact with either gent? #If so, would you mind letting them know that I'd like to track then down to issue an invite to take part in this project?

(Alternatively, I'll find a snail mail address and get in touch that way.)

Many thanks.

----------


## csstanley

Aidan, do keep us informed. I'd like to get my hands on a copy when you are finished.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Don't worry ... you'll be kept informed ... I'll treat this thread as a weblog.

Out of interest, I've invited around a dozen artists so far to take part, with a few more whose email addresses I've yet to track down. I'm pleased (no ... honoured!) to say that virtually all of the people I've invited to date have been very prompt to reply and almost all have decided to become involved.

However, much though I'm pleased that some of the very well-known names in our little niche have offered to get on board, I'm equally pleased that some lesser-known names are volunteering to offer me some material. I'm sure we'd all be delighted if this CD uncovered one or two new mandolinists of quality!

----------


## pickerfromhell

Aidan,
You have permission (if you like) to use my MP3 cut on the Madolincafe site. 
http://www.mandolincafe.com/mp3/
Regards,
Chris Bliss

----------


## billy parker

Hi Aidan, You may feel free to use my version of Jerusalem Ridge from the MP3 page on this great project if you think it is an appropriate fit. #If you don't think it fits, please let me know and I would love to send you something else.
Billy Parker

----------


## pickerfromhell

> Hi Aidan, You may feel free to use my version of Jerusalem Ridge from the MP3 page on this great project if you think it is an appropriate fit. #If you don't think it fits, please let me know and I would love to send you something else.
> Billy Parker


Hey Billy,
Just an atta' boy.
Nice job on that Jerusalem Ridge cut.

pic

----------


## mad dawg

Exciting project, Aidan --- thank you for making it happen.

----------


## ryru14

I am another who is interested in the finished product. My skills are still lacking to submit anything.
Ryan

----------


## Brian KC

Aidan, I bought your last 3, please count me in again.
Thanks for taking the time to do it.
Brian

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Thanks again to everyone for the interest in this project.

In case people think it's all gone a little quiet, I can assure you that I've been chipping away in the background, seeking to gee people up and interest them in the project.

Already that "geeing up" has yielded some very pleasant results and I'm pleased to say that I have in my possession some inspired and inspiring tune sets.

In particular I'd like to thank two of the stalwarts of the mandolincafe discussion board, Kevin MacLeod and Dagger Gordon who have provided me with specially-recorded material - in Kevin's case a schottiche/6/8 march/reel set and in Dagger's - a departure from the work for which he is justifiably famous and an indication of his versatility - a lovely set of Irish jigs.

More stuff has been provided and more has been promised ... I'll give more details as the weeks pass by.

However, for the moment, could people please note that in addition to material which I have solicited, I'd love to receive material from the non-professional players who congregate in places such as this discussion board. I can't guarantee that I'll use everything that I receive. The presence of some of the biggest names in Irish/Scottish/CB etc. mandolin mean that the entry threshold is pretty high. However I know that there's a lot of unrecorded and/or unheralded talent out there, so don't feel shy. If you have material that you'd like me to consider then let me have a listen. The worst that can possibly happen is that you'll get a polite private email saying that I'll not be able to include the track but thanking you for your interest and wishing you every success in your playing.

By the way ... at the request of several potential participants, I've decided to extend the deadline for submitting material to end-September. Many of the people I'd like to appear are in the midst of the festival season and don't have much spare time and since a lot of players seem very keen to record something specially, I'm delighted to give them the opportunity to do so. (I'll review the end-September deadline if necessary; however let's stick with this for the time being.)

G'luck and thanks again for your support.

Aidan Crossey

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Just a little update, folks.

As at this morning, I'm "... in discussions with ..." (some at a lot more advanced stage than others) some 50 artists who have either expressed an interest in submitting material to be included on the mandolin compilation which I'm working up or who I have approached directly since no recording would be truly complete unless it contained an example of their work.

Some have already submitted specially-recorded material and I'm just staggered by the quality of the playing so far.

I mention the following two tracks purely because a) the protagonists are well-known to visitors to this section of the 'cafe discussion board and not because I wish to single them out above any other artists who've given me stuff and b) because I believe this is an indication of just how exciting the album could be!!

So ... deep breath ...

KEVIN MACLEOD has recorded a superb set of Highland tunes "Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie MacLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald". #The second last tune is of particular interest since it was written by Kevin's sparring partner in The Occasionals, Freeland Barbour, and named for Kevin's father.

DAGGER GORDON shows his versatility (and wonderful touch on the mandolin) by recording a set of Irish jigs. #"Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's Jig" is, quite simply, the business. #Exactly the sort of self-effacing, plaintive and soulful music that I was hoping to be able to include.

I'm using the working title "The Glass Slipper" for the moment. #Why? #Well ... on numerous occasions, I've made reference to the fact that the mandolin is a Cinderella instrument. #Hopefully this album will attract attention and give the instrument a little bit of the limelight for a change.

More news as the project unravels, but for now a big thanks to Kevin, Dagger and everyone else who has contributed.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

OK folks ... a progress report!

15 tracks ready to roll at the time of writing and with some 6-7 weeks to go before the "deadline" of end-September, I'm reasonably confident that we're talking a double CD at least!!

Artists whose stuff is ready to roll are as follows (in no particular order):

1. Tom Walsh (Ireland) - Mandola Jig/Queen Of The Fair
2. Fred Johnson and friends (Ireland) - The Clergy's Lament
3. Bruce Burnside (USA) - The Out and About Jig
4. Corey Ticknor (Canada) - Asturias/Gavin Baird's/Grand Marais
5. Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's
6. Ewan McPherson (Scotland) - Reels
7. The F-Holes (USA) - Captain O'Kane
8. Hom Bru (Shetland) - Hornpipes
9. Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie McLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald
10. Dan Beimborn (USA) - The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh
11. The Buckhannon Brothers (USA) - Seamus O'Brien
12. Steven Lawrence (Scotland) - Tommy Kane's/Amber And Steel
13. Billy Parker (USA) - Cuckoos Nest/Bill's Monroe/Staten Island
14. John McGann (USA) - The Stage Hornpipe/The Western Hornpipe
15. Rig The Jig (Ireland) - Nancy's Song

I have to say that the quality - and variety - of playing is magnificent. I'm delighted that the response has been so good!

Keep 'em coming!

Aidan

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Looks good Aidan. I met Luke Plumb from Shooglenifty last week. Mentioned that I'd recorded a solo track, and he thought he'd probably do the same.

It would be good to get a bit more out of Ireland ...


Dagger

----------


## kmmando

Hey Dagger, I happened to have a grand tune with Luke on Saturday night in Sandy Bells. He's a great player, and the Gilchrist F5 he has is stunning. Trust you're well up in the Heilans. The Occasionals survived the Coigach Gathering dance, but only just!

Delighted to see Ewan MacPherson is on this collection - he has recently joined Malinky, a fine traditional band based in Edinburgh. He is a great player, at home on a variety of instruments, and a super mandolinist - I look forward to hearing his, and all the other contributions.

Slainte      Kevin

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Doing fine Kevin, my bunch did the Coigach gig last year. Grand night.

Right! Haven't seen you for ages. When are we going to have a tune? Achiltibuie? Ullapool? Let's have a mando get-together with everybody we can get this summer.

Dagger

----------


## otterly2k

Awesome lineup... truly.
And also makes me wonder ... where are the women? Are there truly so few out there?
If so, we're going to have to remedy that in time for the next compilation!!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Good point Otterly,

Mary Shannon should be on any Irish mandolin compilation. From my own part of the world, Anna Massie is a great player.

----------


## yoods

Hi Aidan ,
I sent you a PM on this subject. Hope it helps.

----------


## nigelgatherer

I have recorded my track - at least I think I have. I may try again next week, thanks to the extended deadline. I had forgotten how un-fun recording was, but as I'm planning to record a CD this autumn, it's maybe just as well I was reminded. I suddenly had a fear that I was doing tunes that lots of other people might do, but there's so many tunes around that I doubt it. Very much looking forward to hearing the finished product - it should be tremendous!

----------


## mad dawg

What a great list of performers and tunes, Aidan; I am really looking forward to it. Thank you for spearheading this project.

(Anyone run into Iain MacLeod lately? I wonder if he would enjoy contributing a track to this effort as much as I would enjoy hearing it?  )

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Hey Mad Dawg,

'Announcing Aidan James MacDaniel, born August 21 2005'.


Congratulations, man! You just slipped that in at the bottom there, but we can't let it pass without comment.

Anyway, I don't really see Iain MacLeod and I couldn't tell you what he's doing.
Hi Nigel - good to hear you've recorded. I'm pleased to hear of your own CD plans.

----------


## mad dawg

Thanks Dagger. Little Aidan is doing pretty well for being 9 weeks premature. He also has some pretty big hands for his size -- if he doesn't grow into them, I suspect he may have to switch from mandolin to Zouk or Cittern some day.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Dear all ...

Apologies for "radio silence" on this thread since late-July. August was a hectic month which got off to a bad start when the family car died when we were on holidays in remote North Wales and we had to extend our holiday to scrape around to find a cheap car to travel home in.

Then, on my return, I had no more than a day at home before I was asked by my family in Ireland if I could come home for a week to help them sort out some family matters which have been unresolved since my father's death some years ago. (All very boring, but the sort of issues that need to be discussed and agreed so that a later point, family members don't start falling out with each other!)

Still, I see that there's been a lot of emails with me on this issue and so I'll deal with these in the course of the next few days. Also several more tracks have arrived since my last posting.

Just to echo some of the points made above. Firstly, much though I greatly appreciate the efforts of those who've got material to me from countries other than Ireland, I would dearly love to feature some more Irish artists (or artists from other countries primarily known for playing Irish music). So, any Irish mandolinists (of whatever nationality!) out there who wish to contribute, please get in touch.

Secondly, I'm disappointed that so few women look set to feature in the collection. It's a sad fact that so few women are represented in the ranks of trad musicians. There certainly doesn't seem to be any bias against women musicians by the trad community itself. I believe it's the usual old societal mullarkey whereby we men are likely - even in today's "enlightened" times - to have more opportunity to make music "outdoors" than our women contemporaries. However, I certainly didn't set out to make a "boys own" recording and would be delighted to feature women mandolinists!

Hope that the events in Louisiana and its surrounds haven't had any personal impact on anyone who's been contributing to this thread. It was horrendous to watch this story unfold over the past week. The scale of the disaster was so huge that I'm sure that many mandolincafe regulars will live or work or will have had loved ones living and working in the path of Katrina.

But nice to see that amidst all the personal tragedy, there is personal joy! So, finally for this post, congrats to mad dawg, to his partner and to little Aidan! I'll lift a glass to you next time I'm out in the pub and I'll drink your health.

For the moment, then, it's off to the emails and watch this space for more news as I've digested the latest!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Regarding the number of women in trad music, in the North of Scotland the trend is overwhelmingly in favour of the girls in recent years.

My kids have been involved in two fiddle groups - their school fiddle band The Gizzen Briggs from Tain in Easter Ross, where there are at least 30 good fiddlers in the line -up (this has been the case for many years) -nearly all female, and with The Kiltearn Fiddlers - a group associated with an organisation called Feis Rois which is dedicated to furthering Scottish and Gaelic music. Again, mostly girls on fiddle.

There is of course the possibility that many of these able players will give up as they leave school, but girls from the area who are forging successful music careers include the afore-mentioned Anna Massie and Lauren McColl, who won the BBC Young Traditional Musician of the Year Award in London last year, so good female role models are certainly around.

As regard mandolin playing, Anna is brilliant at fiddle, guitar (playing tunes), mandolin and tenor banjo, but there isn't too much interest otherwise. I teach guitar for Feis Rois. It seems to me that many fiddlers are quite intersted in mandolin as a secondary instrument, but there is a lack of instruments around for them to have a go at, and I think this is holding back any significant development. I must see if I can persuade the Feis to buy a few for hire, and perhaps we can try to get a class going.

Other young musicians from the area who are doing well and have come through Feis Rois include Gaelic singer and whistle player Julie Fowlis, the band Croft No 5, fiddler Adam Sutherland, Gaelic singer Rachel Walker and several others.

Believe me, the trad music scene is very active up here, and the girls are an integral part of it. Is that not the case elsewhere? I'd be interested to know.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Dagger ... let's hope that the current crop of women trad musicians continue to keep the music up into adulthood. Women are, of course, well represented in Irish music. The names of Mrs Crotty, Josephine Keegan, Lucy Farr, Maeve Donnelly, Karen Ryan, Joanie Madden, Liz and Yvonne Kane, Sharon and Mary Shannon, Laoise Kelly, Kathleen Nesbitt all spring to mind without any bidding. However I'm aware that the proportion of women who drop out of music is a big concern to many, including many Irish music teachers, and their absence is doubtless a huge loss to the music which can become more testosterone-fuelled than necessary. Perhaps the fact that much Irish music activity is centred on pubs - some of which are from time to time less than salubrious! - is a deterrent to those (male and female) who would prefer to take their music forward in environments which are more conducive to grace and stateliness, rather than encouraging hell-for-leathery.

Just an off-the-cuff observation. I'm sure there's a PhD thesis lurking in this vexed question!

----------


## Aidan Crossey

I've just sent the following email to all those who've expressed an interest so far in taking part in this project (and to all those who've so far come up with the goods).

Just have a look at the draft track listing ... I'm so excited and proud to have been instrumental in bringing this together. Most of the material has been specially recorded and is not available elsewhere ...

Update : 23rd September 2005

Thanks to all who've submitted tracks to "The Glass Slipper" ... my attempt to pull together a compilation of Irish, Scottish and related traditional music featuring the mandolin as the lead instrument.

I've already extended the deadline for submitting material to end-September. At the request of one potential participant, who is committed until then, I've agreed to extend the deadline until Friday 14th October.

This will, however, be the final extension. I'm keen to move on to the next phase of the project ... i.e. having the material professionally mastered and copied to CD.

I'm delighted that people have been so generous with their time and with their talent. The collection is stunning; the musicianship is first-class throughout and the material is extremely varied and well-chosen.

However, I would be delighted to receive further material. So, if you would have liked to have contributed to the project, but perhaps feel that you've somehow missed the boat, then please be assured that three weeks remain during which you may get material to me.

I want to confirm that I'm happy to receive material in any format - digital or otherwise. So that means (the list is not exhaustive!) mp3s, wave files, CD tracks, AIFF, minidisk, cassette tape, vinyl(!) or wax cylinders(!!).

The line-up of tracks at the time of writing is as follows. Please note that the order here is probably not as it will appear on the CD; it more or less corresponds with the order in which tracks arrived with me.

1. Tom Walsh (Ireland) - Mandola Jig/Queen Of The Fair
2. Fred Johnson and friends (Ireland) - The Clergy's Lament
3. Bruce Burnside (USA) - The Out and About Jig
4. Corey Ticknor (Canada) - Asturias/Gavin Baird's/Grand Marais
5. Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's
6. Ewan McPherson (Scotland) - Reels
7. The F-Holes (USA) - Captain O'Kane
8. Hom Bru (Shetland) - The Galway Hornpipe/The Poppy Leaf
9. Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie McLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald
10. Dan Beimborn (USA) - The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh Jig
11. The Buckhannon Brothers (USA) - Seamus O'Brien
12. Steven Lawrence (Scotland) - Tommy Kane's/Amber And Steel
13. Billy Parker (USA) - Cuckoos Nest/Bill's Monroe/Staten Island
14. John McGann (USA) - The Stage Hornpipe/The Western Hornpipe
15. Rig The Jig (Ireland) - Nancy's Song
16. Mike Black and Three Bean Salad (USA) - St. Ruth's Bush/Dick Gossip's/The Cup Of Tea
17. Luke Plumb and Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - O'Carolan's Draught/The Log Cabin/Bean A' Ti Ar Lar
18. Nigel Gatherer (Scotland) - The Warlocks/Hatton Burn
19. Dave Firestine (USA) - Coleman's March/Bank Of Turf/Killavil/Frank's Reel
20. Fred Wilkinson (Scotland) - Gairsay
21. Dick Glasgow (Ireland) - Halfhanged MacNaughten/The Toastrack

In addition to the above outstanding contributions, I've been promised by Brian Connolly (from the band Craobh Rua) a set of a few of Carolan's lesser-known 6/8 tunes.

And finally, I hope to record two tracks of my own playing. TWO tracks? Compiler's prerogative? Not really ... it's simply the case that at this stage there's a shortage of material from Ireland itself and I hope to balance the scales just a little.

I'm hoping to record one of my favourite reel sets of the moment, "Jim Donoghue's/The Earl's Chair". And by way of contrast I'll likely record either a slip jig set (The Swaggering Jig/Táimse In Arrears/The Foxhunter's Jig) or a set of marches (Kelly, The Boy From Killane/The Boys Of Wexford/The Mountains Of Pomeroy).

So ... remember ... 14th October is the closing date for submitting material. If you had hoped to submit some music, but this date gives you a problem, then please email me and we'll discuss!

Thanks again to everyone who's contributed material. I'm so impressed with your musicianship and your generosity of spirit!

Aidan Crossey

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Good stuff.

I'm already thinking about the launch party! Where's it gonna be?

----------


## mad dawg

Looking forward to it Aidan!  

Thank you tons.
-jim

----------


## nigelgatherer

DAG sed, "I'm already thinking about the launch party! Where's it gonna be? "

There is such a strong Scots contingent that we should maybe have our own launch?

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Why not?

I suppose it should be at the weekend, but people are probably gigging then. It would be good to have the Shetland guys.

----------


## otterly2k

Aidan-
thanks for doing this great work! I can't wait to hear this recording... perhaps I'll be ready to submit something the next time 'round. Meanwhile, I'll be happy to learn from listening to these folks.
KE

----------


## danb

aw c'mon, it's only fair that everyone else come down to London.. after all that's where Aidan lives. 

Easier commute for me too  :Wink:

----------


## glauber

I definitely can't make it. First they implemented a shoot-to-kill policy on Brazilians, and now they've started to arrest nerds. Too dangerous for me.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Out of interest, how many of the contributors live in England? The only two I think I can see are Aidan and Dan in London. For what it's worth, I think the launch should be wherever Aidan wants it, and I assume that's gonna be London.

There are some names here that I'm not familiar with at all, and I'm looking forward to hearing them.

----------


## kmmando

yeah, big party at Dan's pad. I'm up for that! Wreck the joint!

Looking good Aidan, well done!

Kevin

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Another few tracks have arrived, so the line-up at present is:

1. Tom Walsh (Ireland) - Mandola Jig/Queen Of The Fair
2. Fred Johnson and friends (Ireland) - The Clergy's Lamentation
3. Bruce Burnside (USA) - The Out and About Jig
4. Corey Ticknor (Canada) - Asturias/Gavin Baird's/Grand Marais
5. Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's
6. Ewan McPherson (Scotland) - Reels
7. Bill Perry(USA) and Patrick Hornig (USA) - Captain O'Kane
8. Hom Bru (Shetland) - The Galway Hornpipe/The Poppy Leaf
9. Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie McLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald
10. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Tim O'Brien - The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh Jig
11. The Buckhannon Brothers (USA) - Seamus O'Brien
12. Steven Lawrence (Scotland) - Tommy Kane's/Amber And Steel
13. Billy Parker (USA) - Cuckoos Nest/Bill's Monroe/Staten Island
14. John McGann (USA) - The Stage Hornpipe/The Western Hornpipe
15. Rig The Jig (Ireland) - Goin' The Wrong Direction
16. Mike Black and Three Bean Salad (USA) - St. Ruth's Bush/Dick Gossip's/The Cup Of Tea
17. Luke Plumb and Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - O'Carolan's Draught/The Log Cabin/Bean A' Ti Ar Lar
18. Nigel Gatherer (Scotland) - The Warlocks/Hatton Burn
19. Dave Firestine (USA) - Coleman's March/Bank Of Turf/Killavil/Frank's Reel
20. Fred Wilkinson (Scotland) - Gairsay
21. Dick Glasgow (Ireland) - Halfhanged MacNaughten/The Toastrack
22. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Mark Conyard (Ireland) - The First Of October/Gan Ainm/The Foxhunter's (must ask Dan for the title of the second tune in the set)
23. Allan McDougall (Scotland) - Da Slockett Light

In addition, I have promises of tracks at this stage from a number of people. I'm greatly looking forward to receiving these.

However ... I haven't closed the books on this as yet ... so, a final appeal for assistance.

(Forgive the capitals ... trying to make the point!)

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SUBMIT A TRACK TO THIS PROJECT, PLEASE DO SO BY 14TH OCTOBER.

I'LL ACCEPT TRACKS IN THE POST ... ADDRESS FOLLOWS ... OR BY EMAIL (aidan@paythereckoning.com or aidananita@se13.freeserve.co.uk).

ALTERNATIVELY, IF YOU HAVE ANY ACQUAINTANCES/FRIENDS WHO YOU CONSIDER WORTHY OF INCLUSION IN THIS PROJECT, WOULD YOU PLEASE DRAW THIS THREAD TO THEIR ATTENTION AND URGE THEM TO GET IN TOUCH WITH ME.

I'll post a little later on the launch party thing! I've been thinking ... (dangerous!).

Aidan

----------


## danb

2nd tune is humors of whiskey

----------


## Aidan Crossey

PS ... please note above that Dan has given me permission to reveal that on "The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh Jig", he's joined by none other than Tim O'Brien. I've been a tad coy about this to date; Tim's recording contract is very specific about how he's credited for guest appearances and I didn't want to upset any applecarts!

I've also taken the opportunity to tidy up some of the artist credits, tune titles, etc, now that we're approaching the final furlong.

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Dan ... as quick as lightning, eh?! Many thanks!

Aidan

----------


## danb

Thanks Aidan. Tim is a guest artist on my upcoming CD. It would not be correct for me to promote my CD as his project, which of course would be rightfully much more visible in the record shops than my own! Tim is a wonderful chap, and I'm very grateful to him personally as well as to his record label for the fact that he was able to join in on some tracks with me! 

Interesting trivia: I played the Schultz Loar on that track against Tim's new Nugget O'Brien signature model just before handing it back to Jack before flying back to the USA..

----------


## danb

> yeah, big party at Dan's pad. I'm up for that! Wreck the joint!
> 
> Looking good Aidan, well done!
> 
> Kevin


Not sure how many we could fit, but I think that would be doable

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Dan ...

No need to worry ... I've already had an offer from Lewisham Irish Community Centre to host a launch party in London.

Of course, I completely understand that the Scottish contingent would like to celebrate their involvement in the project as well.

So, perhaps Dagger and Kevin could get their thinking caps on and suggest a venue? #It needn't, of course, be a grand affair. #I'd be as happy to see a launch in a sympathetic pub or some such venue. #I'd be delighted to travel up for the weekend and spend a night or two in Scotland and catch a few tunes while I'm there.

As for our contributors across the pond ... help! #I don't think, with the best will in the world, I'll have the budget to do anything in USA or Canada. #Never say never, of course, but best to be realistic!

However ... all of that's very much for the future ... there are a rake of chores to be done before then. #I suspect that gathering in the material, watching the stock of beautiful tracks gradually develop is the fun part of the pre-launch phase. #I imagine that the next phase - i.e. having the material professionally mastered and copied to CD will be less fun!

But I'm definitely up for a launch party or two!

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

A number of items to update ...

Firstly, since I last posted on this topic, John McGann has very kindly submitted another track for inclusion on the CD. A jig set, "Shetland Jumper/Message From Home/Wise Up Grumpy", the tunes come from John's 1994 album, Upslide. Now out of print, John has indicated that the album may well get a re-release next year, with transcription books for both mando and guitar!

Secondly, Dagger Gordon has indicated that he's contemplating submitting a set of reels to accompany the stunning jig set that he's already submitted. Looking forward to receiving that, Dagger! 

Thirdly, two potential contributors - Stefan Paz and Roger Landes - have expressed an interest in recording material for inclusion in the CD. This is very exciting news ...

Finally ... it would appear that towards the end of October Dan, Kevin and I (and a host of others!) may be able to get together for a night of music in London. Watch this space for details. If the night comes off (and I hope it does!!), I'll post pictures, etc. on the web. And ... there's a possibility that we'll record the session and maybe include one or two sets on The Glass Slipper.

You will, of course, be kept up to date here ... so keep reading the thread!!

Aidan

PS you will have noticed that I've been selling a few of my CDs on eBay as a means of generating a little cash to help this project along. A few people have expressed concern that I'm in need of some serious financial assistance. Some (I'll name no names to spare blushes ... but you know who you are!) have even offered to fund some of the project out of their own coffers, or to make advance orders for copies of the CD. I very much appreciate these exceptionally generous offers, but the reality is that I'm quite able to fund the project. I merely wanted to have a little bit of ready cash to hand for incidentals over the course of the next few months!

But let it be known ... no names ... there are members of the mandolin community who are generous beyond words and I'm deeply touched by their willingness to support a fellow enthusiast!!!!

AC

----------


## nigelgatherer

Aiden said, "...John McGann has very kindly submitted another track for inclusion on the CD. A jig set...from John's 1994 album, Upslide. Now out of print, John has indicated that the album may well get a re-release next year..."

Good news, John. Good album.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Isn't it great how things accelerate at the last minute?

Just had two emails - one from Brian Taheny, originally from Sligo and now resident in Toronto and one from Denis McAuliffe, a young (18) mandolinist from County Clare - promising more material.

Brian says he'd like to submit a set of good Sligo tunes; my reply ... are there any other kinds of Sligo tune???!!!

----------


## jasona

I am really looking forward to this project! 

(BTW, I spent much of the night listening to Humours of Lewisham, Vol. 3. Fantastic playing Aidan.)

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Jason ... very kind words.

Many thanks.

I'm sure you'll be the first to agree that my CDs are far from the best recordings of mandolin ever made. My skills on the instrument are in their infancy as yet and as for my abilities to drive a recording console ...!

But I've sweated blood over those recordings ... snatching a day here or there to blitz through them ... perhaps not the ideal recording strategy, but when you've got a day job to hold down, sometimes you have to do what you can.

And therefore it's so pleasing to hear someone give them a kind review.

You've put a lift in my step and no mistake.

Go raibh mile maith agat, a chara!

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Ok folks ...

The latest update. (Hope that all this updating isn't becoming tedious for you all! I kind of thought it might be nice to give everyone an insight into how things are developing. However, someone holler if it's all becoming too much!)

I've recorded my submissions for the CD. Despite what I'd planned, when faced with the task in hand, I recorded two completely different tracks from those I thought I'd tackle. Both of my recordings are solo mandolin ... no accompaniment, no safety net. And therefore, pretty much warts and all.

I'm also (cheekily) including two tracks by an acquaintance of mine, Mark Nangle, a multi-instrumentalist and singer from County Armagh, now resident in Australia. I'm pretty confident that Mark will give permission for these to be used and so I include them below.

You'll note that there are a number of "reserved" slots ... these are held for those tracks which have been firmly promised but haven't yet materialised. However I thought that by including the artists' names, some more shape is given to the project.

1. Tom Walsh (Ireland) - Mandola Jig/Queen Of The Fair
2. Fred Johnson and friends (Ireland) - The Clergy's Lamentation
3. Bruce Burnside (USA) - The Out and About Jig
4. Corey Ticknor (Canada) - Asturias/Gavin Baird's/Grand Marais
5. Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's
6. Ewan McPherson (Scotland) - Reels
7. Bill Perry(USA) and Patrick Hornig (USA) - Captain O'Kane
8. Hom Bru (Shetland) - The Galway Hornpipe/The Poppy Leaf
9. Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie McLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald
10. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Tim O'Brien - The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh Jig
11. The Buckhannon Brothers (USA) - Seamus O'Brien
12. Steven Lawrence (Scotland) - Tommy Kane's/Amber And Steel
13. Billy Parker (USA) - Cuckoos Nest/Bill's Monroe/Staten Island
14. John McGann (USA) - The Stage Hornpipe/The Western Hornpipe
15. Rig The Jig (Ireland) - Goin' The Wrong Direction
16. Mike Black and Three Bean Salad (USA) - St. Ruth's Bush/Dick Gossip's/The Cup Of Tea
17. Luke Plumb and Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - O'Carolan's Draught/The Log Cabin/Bean A' Ti Ar Lar
18. Nigel Gatherer (Scotland) - The Warlocks/Hatton Burn
19. Dave Firestine (USA) - Coleman's March/Bank Of Turf/Killavil/Frank's Reel
20. Fred Wilkinson (Scotland) - Gairsay
21. Dick Glasgow (Ireland) - Halfhanged MacNaughten/The Toastrack
22. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Mark Conyard (Ireland) - The First Of October/The Humours Of Whiskey/The Foxhunter's
23. Allan McDougall (Scotland) - Da Slockett Light
24. Aidan Crossey (Ireland) - Hector The Hero
25. Aidan Crossey (Ireland) - The Walls Of Liscarroll/An t-Athair Jack Walsh
26. Mark Nangle (Ireland) - Hewlett/The Munster Cloak
27. Mark Nangle (Ireland) - Give It The Diddy
28. RESERVED Brian Connolly (Ireland) - O'Carolan Tunes to be confirmed
29. RESERVED Roger Landes (USA) - to be confirmed
30. RESERVED Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Reels to be confirmed
31. RESERVED Brian Taheny (Ireland) - Sligo tunes to be confirmed
32. RESERVED Denis McAuliffe (Ireland) - to be confirmed
33. RESERVED London mando session "live" - to be confirmed
34. RESERVED London mando session "live" - to be confirmed

Regarding those last two "reserved" slots.

It would appear that towards the end of October, Kevin MacLeod will be down in London for a few days and Dan Beimborn and myself are planning to meet up with him for a few tunes and a few beers. Once the exact details are worked out, I will, of course let you all know for the intention is to have a bit of a session to which all are welcome. We're planning to record the session and I'm hoping that we'll have sufficient tunes in common to issue a couple of live sets on the CD, which hopefully capture the informality and playfulness of the session environment.

Watch this space for further details as they emerge.

Many thanks to one and all for contributing and for taking the time to follow this project's trajectory!

Aidan

----------


## Aidan Crossey

OK ... last update for today ... honest!

Dagger Gordon has just confirmed the names of the tunes he plans to submit and I've just had a firm promise of a set of jigs from John Boyce (backed by Eamonn McElholm of Solas on guitar!).

So ... the up-to-date list at the time of writing is:

1. Tom Walsh (Ireland) - Mandola Jig/Queen Of The Fair
2. Fred Johnson and friends (Ireland) - The Clergy's Lamentation
3. Bruce Burnside (USA) - The Out and About Jig
4. Corey Ticknor (Canada) - Asturias/Gavin Baird's/Grand Marais
5. Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Sweet Biddy Daly/The Banks Of Lough Gowna/Jackson's
6. Ewan McPherson (Scotland) - Reels
7. Bill Perry(USA) and Patrick Hornig (USA) - Captain O'Kane
8. Hom Bru (Shetland) - The Galway Hornpipe/The Poppy Leaf
9. Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - Old Toasty/Sabhail Iain Ic Uisdean/Roddie McLeod, Polbain/Lord MacDonald
10. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Tim O'Brien - The Lark In The Morning/The Kesh Jig
11. The Buckhannon Brothers (USA) - Seamus O'Brien
12. Steven Lawrence (Scotland) - Tommy Kane's/Amber And Steel
13. Billy Parker #(USA) - Cuckoos Nest/Bill's Monroe/Staten Island
14. John McGann (USA) - The Stage Hornpipe/The Western Hornpipe
15. Rig The Jig (Ireland) - Goin' The Wrong Direction
16. Mike Black and Three Bean Salad (USA) - St. Ruth's Bush/Dick Gossip's/The Cup Of Tea
17. Luke Plumb and Kevin MacLeod (Scotland) - O'Carolan's Draught/The Log Cabin/Bean A' Ti Ar Lar
18. Nigel Gatherer (Scotland) - The Warlocks/Hatton Burn
19. Dave Firestine (USA) - Coleman's March/Bank Of Turf/Killavil/Frank's Reel
20. Fred Wilkinson (Scotland) - Gairsay
21. Dick Glasgow (Ireland) - Halfhanged MacNaughten/The Toastrack
22. Dan Beimborn (USA) and Mark Conyard (Ireland) - The First Of October/The Humours Of Whiskey/The Foxhunter's
23. Allan McDougall (Scotland) - Da Slockett Light
24. Aidan Crossey (Ireland) - Hector The Hero
25. Aidan Crossey (Ireland) - The Walls Of Liscarroll/An t-Athair Jack Walsh
26. Mark Nangle (Ireland) - Hewlett/The Munster Cloak
27. Mark Nangle (Ireland) - Give It The Diddy
28. RESERVED Brian Connolly (Ireland) - O'Carolan Tunes to be confirmed
29. RESERVED Roger Landes (USA) - to be confirmed
30. RESERVED Dagger Gordon (Scotland) - Farewell To Connaught/John Brennan's (aka The Silver Spire)
31. RESERVED Brian Taheny (Ireland) - Sligo tunes to be confirmed
32. RESERVED Denis McAuliffe (Ireland) - to be confirmed
33. RESERVED London mando session "live" - to be confirmed
34. RESERVED London mando session "live" - to be confirmed
35. RESERVED John Boyce (USA) - The Maid At The Spinning Wheel/The Coleraine Jig

By the way ... Dagger remarked on the fact that while he is best known for his playing of Scottish material, he'd elected to play two sets of Irish tunes for this compilation. #Whereas despite my earlier whinging some time ago about the fact that there were less Irish players and less Irish material than I'd expected, I decided to record a Scottish tune (Hector The Hero). #I could be poncey and claim that this decision was a tribute to the good Scottish people (you know who you are!) who rushed to my assistance when this project was a mere gleam in my eye. #However ... you'd see through all that baloney in ten seconds. #Naw ... fact is, Hector is just a cracking tune and sits very nicely on the mandolin.

The irony is a nice by-product!!

Aidan

----------


## kmmando

Aidan, I'm definitely in London next Wednesday, getting together with Dan, and hoping to have a tune with you somewhere convenient to us, somewhere that won't throw us out on our hurdies! I hope you're free, and bring a recorder of some sort along - you never know what we might get! Look forward to meeting up for a pint. Alec is coming in on thursday for the Noel Hill cd launch in Camden Town, so won't be around that evening, unfortunately.
Til then, Slainte Kevin

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Pity about Alec.

I'm sorry I've been a bit slack about arranging a venue for the Wednesday night ... some family troubles back in Ireland which required my presence for a few days. I explained to Dan this afternoon.

Anyway ... I've now got a venue sorted out.

Tommy Flynn's, Camden High Street. They're expecting us at 8.00ish and the guv'nor has even promised a few free pints!

I'm going to kick off a new thread with details on this one ... headed One-Off Mandocentric Irish/Scottish Trad Session, London, UK ... the details might get lost in this thread.

See you Wednesday. And no bother about his lordship ... if I'm not too seedy after the Wednesday night affair, I'll likely go to the Noel Hill gig in any event.

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on this lately ... still waiting for two tracks which I've been faithfully promised and without which the project won't be complete. So keep an eye out for an update in one or two days' time ...

----------


## Lawrence Molloy

hello aidan, its lookind good mate, i'm really looking forward to it , all the best lawrence.

----------


## Lawrence Molloy

hello aidan, its lookind good mate, i'm really looking forward to it , all the best lawrence.

----------


## yoods

Great project, looking forward to it being available to the public...disapointed though that you will not have a David Surette (USA) track.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

How are things going, Aidan?

----------


## timmy

I'm very anxious to order this!!!

----------


## csstanley

the anticipation is building. 

I'm truly looking forward to the availability.

----------


## pickerfromhell

> 21. Dick Glasgow (Ireland) - Halfhanged MacNaughten/The Toastrack


Very cool...my wife is Dick Glasgow's cousin.
She was there visiting over the summer and had the opportunity to jam with Dick, his wife, and assorted characters at a local pub. 
They even took the time to make a video of the jam session. It was a great time had by all. 

pic

----------


## billy parker

Anybody have knowledge of how this project is progressing??

----------


## jmcgann

From Oct 26th: 


> So keep an eye out for an update in one or two days' time ...


I think we need an update. I've contributed two tracks but only one is listed in the last post...

----------


## kmmando

Easy there lads, it's a monster project which Aidan is doing out of the goodness of his ol' Oirish heart. It'll come .... and it'll be brilliant. I'm looking forward to hearing your tracks, John.
Cheers Kevin

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I'm making an assumption that Aidan's computer must have packed up, or something on those lines.

I haven't heard anything for a long time.

Everything OK Aidan?

----------


## danb

It has been a while- I'll see if I can make contact!

----------


## billy parker

Thanks for doing that, Dan; It would be great to know how things are going. Happy Holidays to all you mando people out there

----------


## danb

OK, I talked to Aidan tonight. Dagger guessed it, his computer died. We should hear from him again soon!

----------


## Aidan Crossey

Ok folks ... just emailed the contributors with an interesting(?) suggestion re "the project" and am awaiting their response.

If Dagger and Corey Ticknor are listening in to this thread, could you email me off-board and I'll let you have the email that I sent to the rest of the folks?

----------


## Aidan Crossey

I've now had contact with the vast majority of players whose work will be included in "The Glass Slipper". #Within the next few days, I hope to be able to announce the "interesting suggestion" that I mentioned a few days ago!

Those privileged few who know what I've suggested are, of course, honour bound to keep the matter to themselves until I'm in a position to reveal all ...

----------


## Mojo

The suspense is killing me..........

----------


## billy parker

Ditto...........

Aidan, help us out. #It's been a little bit longer than a "few days"

----------


## withak

The people demand updates!

----------


## billy parker

I am adding a thread just to keep this topic from disappearing into nowheresville.
Anybody out there other than me wondering what is up with the celtic mando compilation album is at?
I was way excited about the possibilities for this great project, went out and recorded a set for it, sent it in within the timeline given by Aidan, and have pretty given up on it ever coming to fruition.
Anybody else out there know something I don't??

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Afraid not.

----------


## glauber

I think the last we heard was that Aidan's computer crashed, taking all the material down with it. He was trying to recover the data, but if there have been news, i missed them. I fear the worst.

----------


## jmcgann

Data being what it is, anyone who sent an mp3 or whatever surely has a copy...

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I think perhaps if the computer isn't working, people involved should perhaps write to Aidan. I'm still prepared to give him a chance, but I do think that he should be at least keeping us up to date with progress (or lack of it).

Still, I've got nothing to lose by waiting. The only thing might be if someone else decides that they want to take over the idea.

----------


## nigelgatherer

I don't think it's a secret - and I don't see why it should be - but this project has taken a turn, no matter what has happened to Aidan's computer. I believe that he is now looking at not producing a CD with the material, but presenting it on the web as downloads. I think it's a shame, because we were excited by the idea of the CD, but it's maybe a practical way to progress, given the costs involved and hardware problems. Maybe the finite tracks could be held on a site, with downloadable CD cover artwork etc, so that people can make up the CD by themselves. This could open up avenues for further volumes. I dunno.

----------


## billy parker

Hi all, I received an e-mail from Aidan on 1-10-06 as did a bunch of others regarding the web-based idea versus cd. I reponded a day later, and have heard nothing since. Below is the reponse I sent. I am not sending the e-mail from Aidan as he chose to not post it on the cafe instead just sent to prospective contributors. Here is the response:

1-11-2006
Hi Aidan,
Thanks for your effort on this project especially in light of all the personal tragedies you have experienced in your own life. I gave some thought to your idea of Glass Slipper site with downloadable music. Great idea and could be something to build upon further.
Understandably, there needs to be some way for this not to cost you to develop and maintain. 
I would be concerned that given the amount of free access to music all over the web, requiring a subscription may very well deter people even as inexpensive as you are suggesting. I was doing my almost daily wandering on mandolin café and checked out the MP3 link and saw the large amount of free music there.
As an alternative to requiring subscription, you may consider either getting a sponsor as does the MP3 link on mandolin café (Bentrup Mandolins)or possibly allow advertising on the site for a fee to offset your costs (and maybe even provide you with a schilling for your efforts!!) Anyhow, that is my input on that issue and best of luck to you!
Billy Parker

----------


## glauber

Somebody could pick up the tracks and produce them through kunaki.com ($2 per CD, no minimums), sell it through that Web site and/or CDBaby. I'd do it, but i don't know what to do about the royalties. We could sell it at cost ($2 plus shipping), so there would be no profits to worry about, or could donate profits to the Mandolin Cafe. 

Maybe Kevin Krell could pick it up, since he's done the "Wooden Flute Obsession" compilations.

Another idea is to post for help in the IRTRAD-L email list, see if anyone there wants to pick it up.

It would depend on Aidan aggreeing, of course.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

My last e-mail from Aidan referred to a 'small catalogue of disasters took over my life toward the end of 2005'.

I think we should be careful about kicking a man when he's down. At the same time, the present situation is not satisfactory at all, and I'm afraid that unless he rallies soon confidence in the project will evaporate completely.

I actually think the web-based idea has some merit. Much more music will be available this way in the future, and let's be honest, it's likely to attract a fairly specialist audience who are likely to have to obtain the music from the internet one way or another - whether in CD form or otherwise. It's also a lot cheaper.

On the other hand, if you wanted to think bigger, you could point to the interest shown in David Grisman's 'Tone Poets' project and say that if it were marketed sufficiently it could get quite a big audience. Perhaps Grisman might even be interested. I see his company do some download stuff now.

----------


## danb

Hi folks,

I had a couple of text messages back and forth with Aidan. He's started a new job with lots of travel recently, hopefully he'll check in soon. He's a friend near me in London, I'm sure it's been eating at him that the execution on this project didn't match the plans he had when he started it!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Delighted to hear he's got a new job.

I'm sure it has indeed been eating him that things haven't been going as well as he'd hoped. It would be good to hear from him though.

----------


## PaulD

FWIW: I've been monitoring this thread in anticipation of picking up one of these CDs when (if) they get done. I hope Aidan's life settles down enough that he can get back to his hobbies. Come to think of it, I hope mine does too (in other words, I can relate!  )! Unfortunately hobbies and labors of love don't necessarily pay the bills... sometimes they have to take a back seat.

pd

----------


## Leftyman

I don't know about anyone else but I have really missed Aidan, and I look forward to his return to the cafe whenever he chooses and on his own terms.
Its just not been the same here without him.
So its most welcome news that Aidan,having taken a serious battering is now up,and back in the game.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Couldn't agree more Leftyman.

'Opinionated, occasionally brittle, always passionate!'

That's the stuff!

The board hasn't been the same without him. 

Incidentally, re-reading some of this recent thread, let me make it clear that I have no problem if this takes a long time, but I'm keen to hear from Aidan and see what his latest thinking on it is.

I have been a bit worried that the thing might be falling by the wayside, and whether people involved could be doing more to help.

Dagger.

----------


## billy parker

Thanks to all of you out there that are keeping this thread alive. The project has wonderful potential and I am more hopeful about it knowing that there are other people out there that are not ready to give up on it.
By the time it comes together (fingers crossed) I will feel like I know a lot of you'all

----------


## DeamhanFola

Hope this project comes to fruition! Add me to the long list of people who'd buy one in a heartbeat. As a quick search of Amazon reveals (and as everyone on this board knows) there are so few mando-centric Celtic CDs out there.

----------

